# Checking in from NC



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

What up ya'll, i'm from Greenville, Nc. Just checking the forum out. I'm riding an Axis M3 board with Ride Lx bindings and Morrow boots. Only got up to the mountain twice so far hoping for one more trip up to Wolf Laural in Ashville.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

check out the thread below this one. there's a couple of us from nc. welcome to the boards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

welcome to the forums... hope you also enjoy your stay here.


----------

